# Your Pet Magazine



## haztastic (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi there,

I work for a publishing company and we're relaunching a pet magazine called Your Pet magazine.

Send us your pet photos to have them featured in the magazine!

Like us on facebook (search Your Pet Magazine) and upload them there 
OR
you can email them to me at: [email protected]

I look forward to seeing them :]

Thanks!!


----------



## sunmars (Jan 10, 2013)

thank you. you have done better job.


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

thanks for your post with kind information as it would be a great launch to the pet owners to show the pet they posses and how well they care towards them.. surely a community will be formed and each will get apt suggestions through being in touch and by mutual sharing..


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

what species does it feature?


----------

